# Apple discounts explained



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Having just purchased a macbook, i know there is a lot of confusion around Apples discount policy for both students and certain organisations. Ive just come across the following post on another forum which seems a good explanation. It even clarifies the position regarding getting 3 yrs free Apple Care when buying through the student scheme.

The rest of the thread is here. I havent read it all yet, and the post is 18 months old, but I thought i'd copy/paste it here.....

I'm posting this to try and clear up some of the confusion surrounding discounts for UK students. I've commented on many threads to try and make things clear to people and I even had to correct the MacHardware Guide which stated Apple had stopped offering some discounts.

The discount system is quite difficult, but I will try and find a balance between giving sources and keeping it clear. Firstly, a disclaimer- The information I give below represents my honest opinion/interpretation of the rules at this time, I believe this to be true and aim to provide evidence, however I cannot guarantee it is 100% accurate. Please do your own research too.

*Preliminary Points-*

The information is only relevant to UK students. UK students are very fortunate to get good deals with Apple, unfortunately other countries have different systems.

The information is relevant to individuals purchasing for their own use, not for people buying on behalf of an institution. Most of the information is about purchasing computers (other minor discounts apply, eg a few pounds off the iPad). Also note that many people can get a discount (I've known NHS, Army, Fire Service etc all get modest ~5% discounts). Try and see what you can get and be friendly!

There are several separate schemes for providing discounts-


Any old student!
Further Education Students (and teachers)
Higher Education Students (and academic staff)

The education store can be found here with a link for school pupils, FE students and HE students separately.

*Any old student!*

This discount is ~4%. Some form of ID is normally required if you deal face-to-face, and Apple tend to randomly check a small percentage of people who buy remotely. This discount is the simplest, but is quite modest.

*Further Education Students*

FE students include people at 6th Form colleges etc. A _limited_ number of institutions have an agreement with Apple for special discounts. To find out if you can get money off go to the online education store (from your institution's network) and click "FE Establishment". If Apple recognises the IP address it will let you in. You can also call the education number and ask.

I don't know a lot about the discount amount, but it seems to be around 8% if available according to Apple's site. If your establishment is not one of the ones that have an agreement with Apple the ~4% discount should still be available.

*Higher Education Students*

This is where it gets tough! There are two separate systems for HE students. One is available online/over the phone and the other is in store. I'll go through each-

*Higher Education Students ONLINE/PHONE*

These methods means you purchase subject to something called the "National HE Apple Agreement" (henceforth HE Contract). Some of you are probably rolling your eyes now- so I'll explain!

In 2003(ish) a consortium of HE institutions (and a couple of FE institutions) invited computer companies to bid on a contract to supply machines- Apple won. So the Universities' Apple Computer Group (UACG) and Apple formed the HE Contract. Basically lots of unis get Macs at a good price so they and Apple are happy. Part of that agreement meant that discounts had to also be available to students and staff the agreement states these are available online or over the phone. The 1st agreement was renewed, the 2nd was due to expire 30th September 2010, but was extended by a year. A third agreement was signed which now runs until September 2015, see here.

These discounts are very good- roughly ~15% off Macs. However, the best bit of news is that there is a_ 3 year parts and labour warranty included as standard_. This parts and labour warranty is similar to Applecare, but not quite as good. Applecare gives you 3 years warranty and 3 years phone support, the HE Contract gives you 3 years warranty and 1 years phone support. Some people seem to be confused over this- with the student warranty you can still phone Apple after the first year to report a hardware fault and they can still come and pick your machine up from you, what they won't do is advise on software issues after the first year. Full Applecare can be purchased at the same time for ~£50 if you like, but it must be at the same time to get that price, if you buy later you will probably have to pay nearly full price. Remember AppleCare will cover add-ons like monitors purchased at the same time as the Mac. (There is some debate over whether the HE Warranty is transferable or world wide- can anyone give evidence to show either way?)

I stress again that the HE Contract only applies online/over the phone. To go to the online store you need to be on your uni network. Apple's HE T&Cs state-

Update thanks to *RedTomato*- Although any computers must intended to be used by students/staff somebody else can pay (eg a parent). Just make sure the Mac is shipped in the name of a student, to their address and registered by a student.

The vast majority of UK HE students can receive this discount. Some Apple staff are unclear that the 3 year warranty is available. Update thanks to *psxguru*- if you click "learn more" on Applecare in the configuration screen it does mention the standard 3 year warranty and explains the difference with the uplift.

Update inspired by *Uren*- The Apple online warranty check doesn't usually show the 3 year warranty right away. Don't worry it appears later (mine was ~9 weeks). After ~90 days you should get an email confirming the 3 year warranty applies.

*Higher Education Students IN STORE*

The main point to realise here is that the HE Contract does not apply. Please be clear on this- Apple are under a contractual obligation to offer discounts online/over the phone but not in store. In store discounts are down to Apple's own policy which could change. An ID card, registration letter or something like that should be fine to buy in store.

Currently, Apple appear to be happy to give ~15% off to students in store. Sometimes you have to remind them or clarify that you are a uni student not a school student etc but from what I know from people on this board and people I know in the real world () 15% is available- just be patient as the system is confusing and not all Apple staff will know the difference between a uni/college/school student straight off. People can usually get Applecare for ~£50 as well, but again you may need to be patient and explain.

To be crystal clear- the _3 year warranty is *not* available as standard in store_! (One of my friend's was told it was and had to correct the salesman. As an aside be wary of going "Ah ha- you said it was so that is binding", it isn't that simple, but I won't go into that now).

*Summary*

If you are an FE student see if Apple has an agreement, but if not go for the normal discount.

If you are an HE student and you want Applecare you can buy in store or online/phone (just double check the correct discount has been applied).

If you are a HE student and you think the standard 3 year basic warranty is enough buy online/phone. Not in store. All students I know received an email about 90 days later saying the extended warranty is now in effect (all Macs come with 90 days phone support, so I guess they tell you then to be clear your one year phone support is in effect).

If anything is incorrect please let me know! But I hope this helps and it stops some HE students


----------

